# Aguja Termica para cortar Polifoam



## damian (Jul 28, 2009)

Hola gente esta es mi consulta a ver si podemos resolver esto, yo necesito saber de que forma puedo generar una aguja térmica para cortar polifoam, tengo una maquina de corte CNC que fabrique yo para cortar letras y logotipos, la cuestión es que queda el corte del hilo caliente cuando se realizan las partes internas de las piezas. he visto maquinas que trabajan con este sistema. les paso el link de donde lo vi http://www.revistaletreros.com/pdf/98-46a47.pdf

Espero la ayuda. 

Un Abrazo Damián Córdoba


----------



## alexus (Jul 28, 2009)

ah tu dices un cortador por hilo caliente? 

manejado por cnc? 

es simple.

supe estar metido en ese tema...

atte. alexus.


----------



## damian (Jul 29, 2009)

Así es Alexus, gracias por responder, yo lo que quiero es sustituir el hilo caliente por la aguja para que no existan cortes entre las partes internas y externas de logos o letras con hueco. busco un circuito y esquema para la fuente expecifica y la aguja.

Damián


----------



## alexus (Jul 29, 2009)

podria ser con un soldador, o "cautin" no se como lo conces tu, habria que modificarle la punta, capoaz que un tornero la haria, bien fina, uno de 200w creo que daria, y luego un dimmer, 

recuerda: en esta comunidad no se aplica la ley del minimo esfuerzo, es decir, no hacer nada y quererlo todo.

a las ordenes, alexus.


----------



## damian (Jul 30, 2009)

Alexus, ya lo he intentado, y no sirve, no llega el calor a la punta ya que la misma tiene que tener de largo 6cm, ni siquiera penetra el material. lo he armado con una aguja de acero y nada, fijate que el tamaño de un cautín de 200w es grande y el de la foto y los que vi sus cabezales son chicos, no se si se podra generar por inducción, ya he bajado unos circuitos y me tomara tiempo ir armando el circuito. Y respecto a la aclaración que me brindas estoy de acuerdo, no soy de ese tipo, recien recurro cuando se me quemaron los libros  . Un Abrazo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

no será más fácil cojer un alambre fino y aplicar tensión?


----------



## damian (Jul 30, 2009)

a que te referis con aplicar tensión (fuerza o corriente), yo hoy por hoy lo tengo construido con hilo de tungsteno tensado por resorte, yo quiero cambiar ese sistema ya que en las letras con hueco si o si corta la letra y despues hay que pegarla.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Vaya, mi idea era hacer algo similar a lo que tienes


----------



## alexus (Jul 30, 2009)

yo decia de hacer algo como lo que propongo, para no pasar trabajo.

es decir, agarrar un soldador de esos de buena potencia unos 200w, y modificarle o fabricarle la punta, es decir, la parte que queda dentro del soldador, esa debe mantener su diametro, pero aca es donde entra el tornero, debe ser una aguja como bien pedis, es decir, gruesa arriba, diametro fino y constante abajo.

y luego el dimmer para controlar la temperatura.

p.d.: lo de la izquierda es el soldador, lo de la derecha la punta.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Y si usas una aguja de hacer calceta? 
Son muy largas y tienen esa forma.

PD: cuidadito con no tocar el cautin de 200W


----------



## alexus (Jul 30, 2009)

aguja de hacer calceta? 

que es calceta? tejer? 

que te parece la idea?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Si, algo parecido.

Estas son las agujas:


----------



## electrodan (Jul 30, 2009)

No se por que no calentara tu soldador. Con uno de 200W daría y sobraría para 6 cm. Yo creo que la punta se podría erosionar a mano hasta dejarla bien fina.
No se a que te refieres con "polifoam", pero si estás hablando de la "espuma" (foam) blanca esa, por aquí llamada "espumaplas", la temperatura de fusión es muy baja y no deberías tener problemas.


----------



## damian (Jul 31, 2009)

estoy pensando en lo siguiente, tratar de generar una mini resistencia (no me la patenten!  ) sería utilizar una aguja hipodermica tipo la de los cateter, pasarle por dentro el filamente de una resistencia (tungsteno) y sellarle la punta, utilizar la misma aguja para cerrar el circuito de la resistencia con la salida posterior de la misma, de alli la conectaría al dimmer.

despues les cuento! como me fue!


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 31, 2009)

Comprarlo hecho? (si se consigue en Argentina  ) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ELECTRIC-Styro-...in_0?hash=item4836a91c4c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Hay tambien mas 'profesionales'


----------



## electrodan (Jul 31, 2009)

damian dijo:
			
		

> estoy pensando en lo siguiente, tratar de generar una mini resistencia (no me la patenten!  ) sería utilizar una aguja hipodermica tipo la de los cateter, pasarle por dentro el filamente de una resistencia (tungsteno) y sellarle la punta, utilizar la misma aguja para cerrar el circuito de la resistencia con la salida posterior de la misma, de alli la conectaría al dimmer.
> 
> despues les cuento! como me fue!


Creo que no pensaste en como aislar el hilo del tubo, como para que no se produzca un cortocircuito.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 31, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Creo que no pensaste en como aislar el hilo del tubo, como para que no se produzca un cortocircuito.


Guarda que eso puede andar. 
Al alambre se le puede dar una mano de esmalte y rellenar el tubo con esmalte despues de pasado, si la capa se quema en el primer uso no importa mientras el residuo siga aislando.


----------



## Gercha (Jul 31, 2009)

hola, porque no te fijas en las resistencias que usan los tostadores, alcanzan temperaturas altas


----------



## damian (Ago 1, 2009)

Hola Muchachos, me parece que ya lo tengo resuelto, yo tengo una soldadora TIG, me acorde que tiene el electrodo de Tungsteno (que transmite bien y resiste el calor), lo probe con el soldador y   transfiere el calor como los dioses y tiene 1,6mm le voy a armar una resistencia especial y un regulador para controlar el transformador de 12v 3Amp.

ya saben hemos descubierto el secreto  . que regulador me recomendarían para esa corriente.

Un Abrazo Damián


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 1, 2009)

Tengo mis dudas sobre si durará mucho.
Con el tiempo la punta se ensuciará irremedablemente, y no se como la podrás lmpar.
No es como el soldador

En cuanto a lo del regulador, depende s queres regular contnua o alterna.
Usa triacs para la alterna, y transistores de potencia para la continua.


----------



## Cesxr (Dic 22, 2022)

Aun no consigo generar la conductividad necesaria para cortar Polyfan o Tecnopor, estoy probando con nicrom y agujas caseras, sin embargo todavía no lo consigo. Estoy considerando probar aislando minuciosamente el nicrom con fibra de vidrio en una Aguja hipodermica.


----------

